# New Tel Aviv University research links Type 2 diabetes to cognitive deterioration



## Vanessa (Mar 6, 2009)

Another reason for keeping that Hba!c under control!


http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-03/afot-nta030509.php


----------

